

Hey Apple, Game Center needs some serious love - lynchseattle
http://lynchseattle.com/post/117689423746/hey-apple-game-center-needs-your-love

======
lynchseattle
I recently built a new word game (SparkWord) on top of GameKit and Game
Center. Apple really needs to up its game for indie mobile devs because right
now it's not close to where it needs to be for support.

------
iOSGuy
I've been working on the Skillz SDK for awhile. If you're a game developer
looking for a different way to add social interaction, competition,
leaderboards, etc. you may want to check it out.

~~~
lynchseattle
Thanks - it feels like a missed opportunity within Apple that I'm not sure
they're going to get right. I had another friend message this morning saying
there is probably a better solution here. Will check out Skillz.

